# 06jan08



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

went w/ my uncle and cuz...









between 12 1/2 and 16 inches. surprised i didn't see anyone out...


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Good report. Thanks

Scott


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Where did you get them


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

excellent....!!!! thank you for the report and pics....


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

You dog! Is that some of those granny beach flounder????? I guess im going to have to knock the dust and cob webs off of my boat. Great job on the mess of fish.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job Fishfeeder!:letsdrink


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice :clap:clap


----------

